# Covenant Theology discussed in a Newspaper!



## AV1611 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I was suprised, pleasantly I might add.

God Mindful Of His Covenant PSALM 111 VERSE 5 - Stornoway Today


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 20, 2008)

That's quite a comprehensive article for a newspaper!


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 20, 2008)

S. Spence said:


> That's quite a comprehensive article for a newspaper!



I have a sneaking suspicion that it was by Rev. Dr. Iain Campell


----------

